# Debridement Medial Femoral Condyle



## KatieGal (Oct 26, 2009)

I know there  have been many postings on this, but please clarify one more time.   I want to be sure I am coding this correctly.

"Attention was paid to the medial compartment.  There were loose pieces of articular cartilage that were lightly d?brided with an oscillator.  The arthroscope was then switched to the superomedial portal, in flow to the inferomedial portal and cautery inferolateral portal.  A lateral release was performed at its completion.  The patella was inverted to 80? indicating an adequate release."

Would you use code 29877?  I know the lateral release would be 29873.

Thank you.

Kate


----------



## mbort (Oct 27, 2009)

for the loose body I would use 29874 (or G0289 depending on carrier)


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 27, 2009)

isn't that bundled? who is the carrier?


----------



## KatieGal (Oct 28, 2009)

The Carrier is retail.   I checked these two code and 29874 is bundled into 29873 for Medicare.  Do you bill both codes if it's retail?  I know you wouldn't for Medicare, but what is everyone else doing?

Thank you for your help on this I always appreciate the help.

Kate


----------



## mbort (Oct 28, 2009)

The loose body is in the medial compartment, the lateral release is on the outer portion of the lateral side of the knee (not even a compartment) (two separate sites) therefore if this were Medicare, you would use the G0289 and if its a commerical payor you would use the 29874-59.

Hope this helps


----------



## KatieGal (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you so much for clarifying this yet again.   Its great to have you and all the others around to ask questions when your not sure.

Thank you again.

Kate


----------

